

Show HN: Itsy-bitsy static site generator - sarahj
http://itsy-bitsy.org/

======
thomersch_
I've built pagewerk which takes files from one directory and wraps a jinja2
template around. No configuration needed.
[https://github.com/thomersch/pagewerk](https://github.com/thomersch/pagewerk)

